# Exporting Embryos out of UK to India?



## eggtastic (Jul 20, 2010)

Has anyone got experience on this subject?  Do you know if it is possible?

E x


----------



## eggtastic (Jul 20, 2010)

Thank you heaps - I have just PMed you.  Good luck to you too... let us know more on how you are getting on xx


----------

